# Whats the worst place you have been bitten



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a BRB last weekend. (Did post a pic last weekend) Just opened viv to spray her while doing this I looked @ something else (carn't remeber what) but I felt this dam pain and looking down the BRB had bitten my left nipple not a tap but a good old strick :no1: blood from 4 places.....Brian



PS If you are thinking serves him right yep I shouldent have looked away :lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

got bit by a tortoise on the finger, but not the tip, it was that flappy bit of skin across the joint and a good clean bite. Stung like hell, and was really awkward to bend my finger for a few weeks too


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

gan1 said:


> got bit by a tortoise on the finger, but not the tip, it was that flappy bit of skin across the joint and a good clean bite. Stung like hell, and was really awkward to bend my finger for a few weeks too


umm............. :lol2:

its not like they are the deadliest animal in the world. Were you moving through treacle at the time like in nightmares?


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

pmsl no I was feeding it.

Everyone says that, but trust me anyone that ever got bitten by a tort will be careful not to let it happen twice, lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

gan1 said:


> pmsl no I was feeding it.
> 
> Everyone says that, but trust me anyone that ever got bitten by a tort will be careful not to let it happen twice, lol


oh i can imagine. I was just picturing you moving in slow motion in my head with a long "nooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

:lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Yea people say that every time I mention it, ha ha


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

You probably annoyed it 15 years ago, and it just caught up.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Ive only been bitten twice that drew blood, all other times were by small reps or not enough pressure.

My old leo bit me on the inside of my finger (cause i tried to stop him from falling so grabbed him on his back).lol
It was just annoying since my fingers touched where he'd bitten so it rubbed and was sore.

:roll:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Worst place I have been bitten ..... SLOUGH is pretty bad.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

7ft boa in shed got me on the face...only on side of face though
serves me right..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the worst non venomous bite i ever had was from a 4ft water monitor. it clamped and ripped my left thumb. it tore an artery so i had spirting blood that would'nt stop and i got 6-7 stitches. i still got a scar....ouch!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Worst place I have been bitten ..... SLOUGH is pretty bad.


:lol2: I was thinking of posting something similar


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

lol that reminds me once got a bite from a bosc a lot a years ago and it gave me the craps and all stiffness for about 10 hours lol


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

This was a few years ago now......Breast feeding my daughter who was just over 18mths so she had two little bottom teeth........you can guess the rest:lol2: Owwwwwwww


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

most of my bites from reptiles have just been on the hand or arm. my boa came very close to tagging me on the foot once. 

I did once get bitten on the webbing between the thumb and finger by my king, who then refused to let go, but that was right in the middle of doing a show. I was actuly just in the process of explaining to a kid why he could hold the snake I had out before but not this one. the king descided to demonstrate it quite nicely.

as far as other animals go, the best one has to have been a shag that bit me square in the nose, with pretty impresive force too, while I was feeding it. I had it sitting on my lap, trying to get some fish down its throat when it struck straight up. it was like being puched in the face, I didn't quite know what hit me until I saw the blood pouring out. it probably hurt, but it was just too funny at the time to actuly notice.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I got bitten by my dog on the chin does that count? it made me bleed


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

HABU said:


> the worst non venomous bite i ever had was from a 4ft water monitor. it clamped and ripped my left thumb. it tore an artery so i had spirting blood that would'nt stop and i got 6-7 stitches. i still got a scar....ouch!!


whats the worst venomous bite you've had then :grin1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I got my top lip ripped in 2 by a jack russel when I was 9. Does that count? I still have a nice scar there though people fail to notice

Herpwise it was my Taiwan Beauty, just on the hand but it wouldn't let go and kept constricting. In the end I had to hold him underwater and grab him when he come up for air as I was getting bored just sitting there and it was hurting\bleeding.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

only bite i ever got rom a taiwanese ratsnake


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> the worst non venomous bite i ever had was from a 4ft water monitor. it clamped and ripped my left thumb. it tore an artery so i had spirting blood that would'nt stop and i got 6-7 stitches. i still got a scar....ouch!!


that's beautiful habu lol:no1:


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

this is abit random but me and my friend was fishing and he was washing his hands in the lake, to get groundbait of and a pike bit his thumb off. i couldent beleive it.
i shit my self, and my worst bite was from my green anaconda, which gave me concussion as i jumped and smashed my head on the bed....lol..... i was in hospital for a day.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

rankindude2 said:


> 7ft boa in shed got me on the face...only on side of face though
> serves me right..


same with me, i picked my boa when it was about to shed, just out of blue. i struck my eye (not when it was open luckly). my stoopid fault, moved my head too close to her head


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

mints said:


> and my worst bite was from my green anaconda, which gave me concussion as i jumped and smashed my head on the bed....lol..... i was in hospital for a day.


rofpmsl, oh that was great!!!! tears rolling down my face, magic


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

hahahahahah, yea well its wasent at the time lol.... bloody mad snake it was.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> whats the worst venomous bite you've had then :grin1:


i had a damn copperhead ruin my whole weekend years ago.:lol2:


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

bet u was well anoid lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bci said:


> that's beautiful habu lol:no1:


ha ha!! yep, ya gotta go for it sometimes. these things happen from time to time. call me foolish, call me crazy but it's just the price of doing business!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

both good things and bad happen in life. it's called getting experience. so long as you learn something from everything you do. sometimes if you are too cautious with things you miss out on what it has to teach you.:no1:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

how many stiches did that need? Habu


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

mints said:


> hahahahahah, yea well its wasent at the time lol.... bloody mad snake it was.


well done :no1: best one i've ever heard beats the hell out of my war stories, need more for when i go to the pub


----------



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

the worst bite ive had was probs a little burm but it did draw blood 
but the man in a pet shop near me when hes was 17 he was bathing a 15 foot+ rock python and went to walk out of the enclosure and it bit him on the shoulder dragged him into the water luckily the were 3 peeps the to help him but he showed me scars today and he also sed it ripped loads o tissue


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

my leo bit me on my nose...n a big scab formed i looked like a right muppet @ college


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been lucky enough not to have been bitten yet, touch wood. Some posts here about boas having a go, i thought they were one of the most docile snakes to keep?


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been biten on my eye by a beardie :lol2: most memorable one anyway.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Under my thumb nail by a ferret. It was a play bite but it friggin' hurt.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

robnissmith said:


> Under my thumb nail by a ferret. It was a play bite but it friggin' hurt.


ferrets are lethal when they get mad


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Got nipped by my ackie...completely my fault...was feeding him waxies and for some reason held the worm in the middle and not at the end. Just one tooth got me put i peeeeed blood all down my hand!! I don't think he even noticed!

Also my lil' baby leo hates me, she always goes for me :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> ferrets are lethal when they get mad


Don't I know.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i know of a customer at our local that was bitten around the ye socket by an adult timor python


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ew. That would be quite dodgy.
If something bite me on the wrist I'd die instantly.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

the funny thing with this bloke is his arms are covered in scars from spider bites(and i mean loads) and he goes, "i dont really get a reaction from spider bites now":lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

i got bitten of my hubbys rat snake as i was putting its hide bk the stupid snake hated me lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

I got bit by a young albino burmese once, it was in shed but i had to clean his cage, so i got him out and he bit me on hand, about an inch from the wrist, but he held on as well, and chewed, keeping his bottom jaw locked in my hand, and putting more holes in me with his top, and i didn't want him to lose any teeth so had to sit it out, until he let go after about a minute. It bled for ages, he must have put at least 30 to 40 needle like holes in my hand. This snake was not friendly at the best of times but when he was in shed aswell he was evil.


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

lol little buggers.


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

Once got a bite of a flipping horse on the chest by gum it hurt lol


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

my other half got bit about three weekes ago by a 6 foot boa on the eye right next to his eye lashes on his eye lid and about 1 cm below his lower eye lashes. It was his own fault as well silly buggar


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

got bit by my tortoise once, he missed the food in my hand and wouldnt let go of my finger


----------



## snakespectacular.co.uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*bitten*

I was bitten by my large Anaconda across the underside of my wrist... blood every where... and had to go to hospital


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yea, they'll nail you pretty good.


----------

